#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Npsh Calculator

## jprocess

Dear All,

NPSH is one of the most important process variables (if not the most important one) of pumps that should be evaluated carefully by process engineers.
My new offer is a NPSH calculator spreadsheet that can be used for Pump process sizing.

Anyone who is interested of having a copy can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*



Best of Lucks,
MojtabaSee More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## javan

Dear Mojtaba

javan_117@yahoo.com

----------


## ask

dear mojtaba 

please send a copy of everything to sharavanakumar@gmail.com

one suggestion is u can zip everything and upload it in a site it would not consume ur 

manhours much

----------


## sperb

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to marcelosperb@terra.com.br

Thank you brother

----------


## hossein110

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to motejalli@yahoo.com

Thank you

----------


## javade

Please send me a copy to javade@gmail.com

----------


## mbc.engg

> Dear All,
> 
> NPSH is one of the most important process variables (if not the most important one) of pumps that should be evaluated carefully by process engineers.
> My new offer is a NPSH calculator spreadsheet that can be used for Pump process sizing.
> 
> Anyone who is interested of having a copy can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Best of Lucks,
> Mojtaba



Please upload the links here for everyone.

----------


## kapil.sharma.71179

Please send the spread sheet

rgds

----------


## kapil.sharma.71179

> Please upload the links here for everyone.



please upload the links

----------


## castornorono

Please send me a copy to norono.castor@yahoo.com

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Upload the link here for everyone. Thankx

----------


## Kamel

Upload the link here for everyone, IF YOU HAVE REALY, Thanks

----------


## rapee

Please sent to me rapee1966@gmail.com :Stick Out Tongue: 

See More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## ambhad

Kindly send me the spreadsheet
bhaduri.amit@gmail.com

----------


## Assylbek

Hi,

Please can you send here azhaksylyk@mail.ru

Thanks in advance
regards

----------


## kishor

Dear Friend,
Please share it on k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Dear Members here is the download link for NPSH Calculator. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Don't waste your time by sending mail to JProcessor. We are here to share openly and directly.

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## nutcha

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to spanwang@yahoo.com

Thank a lot

----------


## Tiberius

thank you

----------


## adel_76

je cherche NPSH calculate

----------


## adel_76

merci RAHUL

----------


## adel_76

please ANSI/ABMA 7

----------


## Zkiwoker

thanks

----------


## luigivas

luigivas@yahoo.com, merci

See More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## mhuelva

thanks for this link Rahul

regards

----------


## robroy32

Please send me a copy on my e-mail: robert.popovic@gmail.com
Thank you in advace!

----------


## mkhurram79

good effort

----------


## Tony

all bull shit,this guy post quite many issues,but can not supply anything.

----------


## abe

please send to me as well
bluehandsome15@hotmail.com

----------


## roeddyes2001

dear mojtaba,
please sent me a copy to roeddyes2001@yahoo.com
regards

----------


## ARVIND

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to arvind.abha@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## mrkokuyo

> Dear Members here is the download link for NPSH Calculator. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks alot

----------


## kishor

please send me at k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## rajiv.venu@gmail.com

Pls send copy to vijarsoon@yahoo.com

----------


## chakri4all

Please send it to this mail id allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

----------


## Zuendus

Please send the spread sheet




Many thank's in advanceSee More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## soundparty

Thanks kid

----------


## ssrvv78

send me vivabrasil74@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## chaker05

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to zagroubachaker@yahoo.fr
Thank you

----------


## chakri4all

Please send me a copy to allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

----------


## prashant.10

please send me at prashant.jadhav309@gmail.com

----------


## woodpeck

Kindly send it to awoodbird@yahoo.cn

Thank you !

----------


## pc09876

please send me at lironsh123@walla.com

Thanks!

----------


## harshad

Hi..! Dear,

Please send me on harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Harshad

----------


## proceso1965

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to vmgb1965@gmail.com

Thank you brother!!!

Best Regards from Mexico city!!!

----------


## kapilsharma7985

pls mail it to me at 
kapilsharma7985@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## vittalreddy

please send me one copy to     suman.sgk@gmail.com

----------


## JOSANDPER

Please send me a copy jose.andrade.ebs@gmail.com


ThanksSee More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## vittalreddy

please send me one copy to my mail vittalreddy.muthyala@gmail.com

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much

----------


## cobraaa

thanks

----------


## jsn1980

please send to me..my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## randhi_dwi

please send me one copy to my mail randhi_dwi@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank you

----------


## m.boka

Thank you

----------


## anihita

thanks "rahul_chengineer" we need members like you, who are generous in sharing applications and knowledge

----------


## dchernandezs

Thanks a lot for this gift. Could you send me a copy my e mail is dchernandezs@gmail.com

----------


## ribec

Dear Mojtaba

ricardobec@yahoo.com

thanks!

----------


## ngovankhoi

Send me a copy
ngovankhoi@gmail.com

Thanks!

----------


## chemnguyents

> Dear Members here is the download link for NPSH Calculator. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thank you so muchSee More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## ivan_feo

Please send me a copy my e-mail is : kometin_1@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## joelbalinon

pls share it to me joel_balinon@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## 2803

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks for the share

----------


## ngovankhoi

It can not run on Windows 7 64bit!

----------


## huifa

thank you, good guy

----------


## huifa

> Dear Members here is the download link for NPSH Calculator. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




nice man, thanks

----------


## Eliza zheng

hi 

the link seems to have expired, Could someone sent it to my email please. I need it.. elf_spree@live.com . Many thanks!

----------


## Herman JS

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to herman.joseph.s@gmail.com

Thank you brother

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to  yogacruise@gmail.com

Thank you brothe

----------


## rosd

Please send me a copy to rosd_brm@hotmail.com

Thank

----------


## comang21

hi can you please send me in my email address alvinsarmiento@1984@gmail.com

See More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## petrolstd1

> thank you so much



Links doesn't work anymore.... can anyone please re-upload ?


Thank you

----------


## m faizi

Can anyone sent me a copy of this NPSh? really need it thank you.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## CG4446064

Pl share the Spread sheet for calculating NPSHa for centrifugal based upon impeller dia

Thanks in advance

----------


## chakri4all

Could you please send it to this email id allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## proceso1965

dear mojtaba

please send a copy of everything to vmgb1965@gmail.com

Thank you

----------

